# no recibo notificaciones en mi correo



## gatogab

¿Por qué no recibo notificaciones en mi correo, aunque yo haya chequeado la opción para que esto se realizara?
Muchísimas gracias.
GG


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Gatogab:

Creo que si haces eso, lo único que cambias es el tipo de suscripción para los nuevos hilos, no para los anteriores.

Para cambiar esos, prueba a ir a "My threads", clicar en el cuadrito que aparece al lado de "Notification" para seleccionar todos tus hilos y luego bajar abajo del todo de la pantalla y en el menú desplegable que pone "Move to folder..." selecciona la opción "Instant", "Daily" or "Weekly notification", según la periodicidad con que quieras que se te notifique, bajo el rótulo "Update Subscription Type". Aprieta en "Go".

Eso creo que te debería funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## mkellogg

Hola Gatogab,

Me parece que es un problema de tu correo.

Recomiendo primero buscar en el fichero de SPAM de tu correo.
Si no está allí, intenta cambiar el correo en el User Contol Panel a otro, como lo de gmail o hotmail.  ¿Ya recibes los notificaciones?  Creo que va a funcionar allí.
Entonces, vuelvas a poner el correo en el User Control Panel a el viejo correo, y llamas a tu servidor de correo a protestar que no llega estos correos importantes.

I'm not sure if that made sense in Spanish.  Here it is in English:
First, check your SPAM folder.  If nothing is there, change the email on your account here (in the User Control Panel) to something else, such as Gmail or Hotmail.  Does it work there?  If so, then the problem is obviously with your email provider.  Call them and complain that important emails are not getting delivered.

If it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try to investigate.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## Argónida

No sé si mi pregunta vale para este hilo o debería abrir otro, ya que es la contraria a la que plantea gatogab.

¿Por qué he recibido un correo avisándome de un nuevo mensaje en un hilo suscrito cuando tengo deshabilitadas absolutamente todas las opciones que implican recibir correos de WR?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola Argónida:

Probablemente recibas notificaciones de antiguas discusiones para las que tenías activada dicha función.  ¿Se trata de notificaciones de hilos recientes o anteriores al momento en que anulaste la notificación por correo electrónico?


----------



## Argónida

Es de un hilo prehistórico. Pero nunca he tenido activada esa opción. La desactivé al día siguiente de inscribirme en el foro. Por eso me ha resultado muy extraño.


----------



## swift

Entonces tal vez es del día en que te inscribiste... Si es la única notificación que has recibido, de seguro es porque la notificación estaba activada antes de tu segundo día como forista.


----------



## Argónida

En fin, no quiero dar mucho la lata con el misterio este, pero es que tampoco. Era un hilo aislado, ni el primero ni el último, ni especialmente importante ni nada. Supongo que será un error técnico.

O tendré que contar esta experiencia en las weird things del CC...


----------



## swift

La única explicación que encuentro lógica es la que ya te he dado. Y qué flojera seguir dándole vueltas al asunto, ¿cierto? Es lo que me parece más lógico porque yo recibo todavía notificaciones de hilos viejos de cuando tenía activada la notificación diaria. Y hasta me gusta recibirlas, porque me traen buenos recuerdos...


----------



## gatogab

swift said:


> La única explicación que encuentro lógica es la que ya te he dado. Y qué flojera seguir dándole vueltas al asunto, ¿cierto? Es lo que me parece más lógico porque yo recibo todavía notificaciones de hilos viejos de cuando tenía activada la notificación diaria. Y hasta me gusta recibirlas, porque me traen buenos recuerdos...


 
Bueno, así era con mi correo hotmail. Pero de un día al otro dejaron de llegarme y esto sí que es latoso: andar buscando a tientas por todo el foro WR. La verdad es que no es tanto la lata (lo aburrido), sino la distracción: me detengo a leer algunos hilos interesantes y termino por olvidar qué era lo que buscaba.


----------



## gatogab

mkellogg said:


> Hola Gatogab,
> 
> Me parece que es un problema de tu correo.
> 
> Recomiendo primero buscar en el fichero de SPAM de tu correo.
> Si no está allí, intenta cambiar el correo en el User Contol Panel a otro, como lo de gmail o hotmail. ¿Ya recibes los notificaciones? Creo que va a funcionar allí.
> Entonces, vuelvas a poner el correo en el User Control Panel a el viejo correo, y llamas a tu servidor de correo a protestar que no llega estos correos importantes.
> 
> I'm not sure if that made sense in Spanish. Here it is in English:
> First, check your SPAM folder. If nothing is there, change the email on your account here (in the User Control Panel) to something else, such as Gmail or Hotmail. Does it work there? If so, then the problem is obviously with your email provider. Call them and complain that important emails are not getting delivered.
> 
> If it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try to investigate.
> 
> Good luck,
> Mike


 Muy agradecido, mkellogg.
Disculpa si he tardado tanto con una respuesta, pero es debido a la insuficiencia que lamento.
Bueno, debes saber que ella sigue igual, o sea, no me llegan las notificaciones por medio de hotmail.
Podría sostituir mi correo con Gmail, pero no sé cómo hacerlo.
Buen trabajo y , nuevamente, muchas gracias.
Gabriel N.


----------



## gatogab

Todo resuelto: logré cambiar correo y ahora me llegan todas las notificaciones.
Muchas gracias por los datos.
Gabriel N.


----------

